# Wisconsin in da house HERF ...aka Mayberry HERf



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

Planning a HERF at my homestead for some Wisconsin BOTL's in September. 

Looking at September 16th right now but there is a very slight chance it may get moved to the 23rd, depending on schedules. 10 minutes north of Madison, 5 miles off the interstate.

Planning on a 3pm-ish start time
dinner 5-6pm
bonfire dusk till whenever?
might have to do a little photoshopping
gonna plan a Skype session with whoever wants to that night.

whos in?


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

damn,,,i need a private jet...


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> damn,,,i need a private jet...


When you comin back out? Dam sure miss ya man!!! Make sure atleast you are ready to skype that night


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

backwoods said:


> Planning a HERF at my homestead for some Wisconsin BOTL's in September.
> 
> Looking at September 16th right now but there is a very slight chance it may get moved to the 23rd, depending on schedules. 10 minutes north of Madison, 5 miles off the interstate.
> 
> ...


Did someone say HERF?  I'd be interested.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

tristan said:


> Did someone say HERF?  I'd be interested.


as you should...Al and The Border Herfers are off the charts..Hey sounds like a good name for a band..Al and the border herfers..:r


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Rock Star said:


> as you should...Al and The Border Herfers are off the charts..Hey sounds like a good name for a band..Al and the border herfers..:r


We NEED to form a band; and play cock rock. :r


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

you know I'm in if I can Allan


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

if it was closer to the MN border i would jump to it.. i must be in the LAMEST CS section in mn imaginable. Southern mn. No ones here lol no herf, no cigar fans... im all alone =[


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

tristan said:


> We NEED to form a band; and play cock rock. :r


Hey now, this aint gonna be THAT kinda HERF

Anytime I can get together with this crew...Its a great time!!!


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Either dates work for me Alan, I'm so there


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Hmmm, just won two box seat tickets to the 9/23 Brewers game at a golf outing today so I now prefer a 9/16 herf :2


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

RenoB said:


> Hmmm, just won two box seat tickets to the 9/23 Brewers game at a golf outing today so I now prefer a 9/16 herf :2


your taking me right?  haha


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

RenoB said:


> Hmmm, just won two box seat tickets to the 9/23 Brewers game at a golf outing today so I now prefer a 9/16 herf :2


 lets jsut hope Donweb can make it the 16th now. I PMed Tmike so he has a heads up. Tristan has an interest. Kingjames a definite maybe .


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

yah, I'm really hoping I can make it.


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

backwoods said:


> lets just hope Donweb can make it the 16th now.


mayberry... on the 16th. i'm there!

hang a right at madison - ask the deputy where "alan and the border herfers" are playin'


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

I can definetly make it on the 16th; hopefully everybody agrees. If it's the 23rd I might not be able to make it. If it's on I'm super pumped!


----------



## TMike (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up, Alan. I'm game.
16th looks good for me, but I'm outta town on the 23rd.

Todd


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

the 16th it is!

attendees list so far...

Renob 
Donweb
tristan
TMike
King James(I'm optimistic )

everyone down with Johnsonville brats/ spud salad /chips? I have the food taken care of.....unless Tom or Freddy shows up:r 

Rob...wanna bring the Bocce Ball?

BYO drinks..

lets hope for great weather gang!


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

backwoods said:


> Rob...wanna bring the Bocce Ball?


Sweet!!! Got it covered, Al & all - the next best thing to cornhole :r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

backwoods said:


> the 16th it is!
> 
> attendees list so far...
> 
> ...


Don't forget the PICTURES!!!!
:2


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Don't forget the PICTURES!!!!
> :2


Noway!!! those photoshoppin bastages will get a hold of them and do something to them

I just noticed the day before the HERF is my 1 year anni here.....that Luci is finally gonna burn! :w


----------



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

How it going wisconsin herfers ,its been long time ,I kinda jump ship to the ducati forums lately but I havent forgot about all you fine botl's. Well I sure wish I could attend but thats my first week back to work on weekends ,if something changes Ill let you know ,take care and have fun :w


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

backwoods said:


> the 16th it is!
> 
> attendees list so far...
> 
> ...


This is going to be killer!


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

bump.....


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

decesaro said:


> How it going wisconsin herfers ,its been long time ,I kinda jump ship to the ducati forums lately but I havent forgot about all you fine botl's. Well I sure wish I could attend but thats my first week back to work on weekends ,if something changes Ill let you know ,take care and have fun :w


are you the guy who never gave me my pics?:c wussup chris? where ya been?


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

hmmm so close. what do you say tom?


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

mr.c said:


> hmmm so close. what do you say tom?


Tom asked me to speak in his behalf...and he says YES!


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

King James said:


> yah, I'm really hoping I can make it.


empty your PM box man. are you, Tony and Rob planning on carpooling?



mr.c said:


> hmmm so close. what do you say tom?


It would be great to meet you and cool to see Tom again


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

backwoods said:


> empty your PM box man. are you, Tony and Rob planning on carpooling?


i gotta ride with rob?? he gets gas on long trips.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

I think I will be able to come, about an hour and 45 minute drive for me or so from La crosse, but thats not too bad. My only problem is I don't have my humi up at La crosse yet, and am not sure if im bringin it up this weekend because the dorm room is still getting situated. I guess I'm going to have to bring it. Also, you have any couch or floor space if it runs late? other wise any cheap hotels near by?


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

King James said:


> I think I will be able to come, about an hour and 45 minute drive for me or so from La crosse, but thats not too bad. My only problem is I don't have my humi up at La crosse yet, and am not sure if im bringin it up this weekend because the dorm room is still getting situated. I guess I'm going to have to bring it.


I'm sure there are a few sticks in my humi you can smoke



King James said:


> Also, you have any couch or floor space if it runs late? other wise any cheap hotels near by


Im sure we have some room here somewhere for ya....if not, you can stay with one of the neihbors:r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

backwoods said:


> you can stay with one of the neihbors:r


Are any of them hot chicks? If so, maybe I can make it! :r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Are any of them hot chicks? If so, maybe I can make it! :r


ya mean like these?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

pnoon said:


> ya mean like these?


MMMMMMM.....pnoon poon.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

:r I wish I had SOME people around...here is the real HERF location!

the fire pit!!!









the bocce ball arena









our town is soooo small...we dont have streetlights.....we have tiki torches 

...and this is why we call it...the mayberry herf


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

I think I'm ganna try to take my humi up to school w/ me when I go back tomorrow so I can bring some, and don't worry...they will prolly be transported to the herf in the wonderful traveldor


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Are any of them hot chicks? If so, maybe I can make it! :r


well maybe not "chicks"


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

DonWeb said:


> well maybe not "chicks"


MOO! MOO! :dr


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

you ganna be able to come up for this one Tom?


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Are any of them hot chicks? If so, maybe I can make it! :r





pnoon said:


> ya mean like these?


:r I leave for 2 days and the place just goes to the dogs :r

You guys are killin' me!

Keep the camera hidden Alan :r


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

RenoB said:


> :r I leave for 2 days and the place just goes to the dogs :r
> 
> You guys are killin' me!
> 
> Keep the camera hidden Alan :r


dont worry.... I'm bringin my camera too


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

First weather report

Lookin' good


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

RenoB said:


> First weather report
> 
> Lookin' good


I was gonna post that also but I didnt want to jinx us:r


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

so what do you all need/want people to bring Allan?


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

King James said:


> so what do you all need/want people to bring Allan?


I have food already taken care of....
brats 
spud salad
beans
chips
brownies
if there is anything else that you guys wanna eat, bring it

I have some plastic walmart lawn chairs but if you have a favorite wooden campground chair that folds, you might want to bring it (Rob)

BYO drinks. I might have a stray miller product laying around. I will be mixing some brandy oldfashion sweets:al if anyone wants to have one:al

Robs bringin Bocce ball

starting at 3pm...

anyone have any suggestions on anything eelse?

***i have not had time to get set up for skype...if anyone has a wireless laptop that is set up, and we still wanna skype, please bring it***


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

do you have wi-fi there? I can bring my macbook prolly. I'll have to see about the bring your own drinks for me....but my roommate is 24, so that could work out


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

King James said:


> do you have wi-fi there? I can bring my macbook prolly.


yup


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Turns out Tony (Sir Tony) may be able to come. Don't think any of you fellas still have anything against him...but just making sure it's cool.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

King James said:


> Turns out Tony (Sir Tony) may be able to come. Don't think any of you fellas still have anything against him...but just making sure it's cool.


That'd be cool but ol' hop-along will have to be on your bocce ball team 

If he wants to ride with me, I'm leaving about 1pm. LMK.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

King James said:


> Turns out Tony (Sir Tony) may be able to come. Don't think any of you fellas still have anything against him...but just making sure it's cool.


He hasn't done me any wrong....all good here.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

kk, I thought so but just wanted to check  now hopefully he will be able to make it.


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

King James said:


> Turns out Tony (Sir Tony) may be able to come. Don't think any of you fellas still have anything against him...but just making sure it's cool.


i'd be glad to see him.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Man, I can't wait. I'll be coming for sure Allan unless something unforseen comes up in the next few days. I dont really have an opportunity to smoke up here so I haven't had a cigar for awhile, and man am I ever itching for one. See everyone Saturday!


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

DonWeb said:


> http://imageshack.us


:r

looks like perfect weather still forcasted Cant wait to eat:dr

Anyone want to bring an ashtray or 2 with them? I dont have any(no use for them) and might need a couple for the tables.

any word on Sirtony?

...Freddy...you better show up


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

backwoods said:


> ...Freddy...you better show up


Has he finally bought a fractional private jet so he can get to all the herfs? :r


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

not sure about Tony yet, will find out later tonight if he can get off of work or not. But I'm like 100% sure I'm coming. Unfortunately can't provide my own "drinks" but I'm ganna talk to my roommate or just stick to Dr. Pepper and water haha.


----------



## Darbob (Sep 13, 2006)

Im in Fond du Lac....hmmmmmm...sounds interesting


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Darbob said:


> Im in Fond du Lac....hmmmmmm...sounds interesting


Come on Over! be a good time to meet some BOTLs


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey derr darbob, glad to make your acquantaince. I get to FDL about once a month, we'll have to connect sometime. This Saturday is gonna get radical, you oughta come out!


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

Darbob said:


> Im in Fond du Lac....hmmmmmm...sounds interesting


you should come out. These guys are some of the best BOTLs to HERf with! I think I should be less than 1 hour down HWy51 
pm me for my addy if you can make it.



RenoB said:


> This Saturday is gonna get radical!


 oh crap...what did I get myself into


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

speaking of addy Allan, can you PM yours so I can mapquest it so I don't get lost in the boonies  haha


----------



## Darbob (Sep 13, 2006)

RenoB said:


> Hey derr darbob, glad to make your acquantaince. I get to FDL about once a month, we'll have to connect sometime. This Saturday is gonna get radical, you oughta come out!


I wish I would have read this post about a week ago! I have, of all things, a poker night out in Sheboygan. If they were all cigar smokers I would just bring them along to the party.

How often does this kind of gathering go on? It sounds like a lot of fun!

Take care!


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

Darbob said:


> How often does this kind of gathering go on? It sounds like a lot of fun!


as often as Rob and Tony gang up on me and poke me in the ribs about HERF'n

I'm sure after this one, if no windows get broken , I will do them on a regular basis.


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

backwoods said:


> as often as Rob and Tony gang up on me and poke me in the ribs about HERF'n
> 
> I'm sure after this one, if no windows get broken , I will do them on a regular basis.


we can't break windows


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

:tpd: If we can't break windows I'm out! :r 


I'm getting super pumped about the herf. My cold is almost gone from me; I've been pounding fruit shakes like a mofo and "taking my vitamins" I was holding off on cigars for almost three days when I couldn't resist smoking an IT Corojo yesterday, mmmmmmmmmmm. I think my palatte has recovered just to get cinged tomorrow! :r


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

one more day....wahoo! will find out from Tony tonight, hopefully it is a yes.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Is it ok if I get there between 2-3 tomm? or would you prefer a bit after 3?


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

Closer to 3 would be better for me. I am trying to juggle my 1year olds nap in before everyone arrives. But if you are in limbo for that hour period..by all means, come on over.





weatherman still says 78degrees and sunny 
a little windy but I aint complaining!


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

leavin in about 3 hrs. w00t! and sorry but Tony ended up having to work


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

backwoods said:


> as often as Rob and Tony gang up on me and poke me in the butt about HERF'n
> 
> I'm sure after this one, if no hymens get broken , I will do them on a regular basis.


You guys have a great time -- don't do nothin I wouldn't do.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

galaga said:


> You guys have a great time -- don't do nothin I wouldn't do.


Nice edit to my quote ya bastage:r

see you all in a few hours!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

backwoods said:


> as often as Rob and Tony gang up on me and poke me in the ribs about HERF'n
> 
> I'm sure after this one, if no windows get broken , I will do them on a regular basis.


Don't forget - Gorillas not in attendance LOVE pictures. Unless, of course, Tony (DonWeb) is wearing his cheerleader outfit. :hn


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Allan I'm ganna have to bring my humi cuz its at 75* and climbing in the dorm room and not a damn thing I can do about it. It ok if it stays in the cooler comforts of your basement or something while we herfin?

EDIT: don't worry pnoon, my camera will be there


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

HEY!!!

how did peter get in here? 

and besides ... my legs are all smooooth and shaven. :tg


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

DonWeb said:


> HEY!!!
> 
> how did peter get in here?
> 
> and besides ... my legs are all smooooth and shaven. :tg


Everytime I see that credit card commercial about identity theft -- you know -- with the "older" guy sitting on the gym bench; working out and the young girl stole his card and got hair extensions so she could audition in Hollywood and he starts singing in her voice "Unbreak my heart, say you love me again :ms" --you know, that one. It reminds me of Tony. :r


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

:r I guess it reminds me of him now too 



KJ....my basement is yours


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

galaga said:


> Everytime I see that credit card commercial about identity theft -- you know -- with the "older" guy sitting on the gym bench; working out and the young girl stole his card and got hair extensions so she could audition in Hollywood and he starts singing in her voice "Unbreak my heart, say you love me again :ms" --you know, that one. It reminds me of Tony. :r


:r :r :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

You guys have an awesome time!

I was actually planning on making the drive up there today as a suprise, only Rob had any idea I might be coming...but I woke up at 6AM with a kidney stone, and I just can't take a chance on being on the road if it gets bad. :c 

I hope y'all have a great time, smoke a good one for me...can't wait for the pics!!


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

you blokes hava great time & don't forget.........


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

Dangit Tom, I guess now I have to call and cancel the 'twin midget pole dancing sisters'....but I think I will keep the pony coming 



will definitely miss ya tho


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

backwoods said:


> Dangit Tom, I guess now I have to call and cancel the 'twin midget pole dancing sisters'....but I think I will keep the pony coming
> 
> will definitely miss ya tho


Thanks, hope to make the next one! Just send the midgets southeast, and give the pony a ride for me.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> You guys have an awesome time!
> 
> I was actually planning on making the drive up there today as a suprise, only Rob had any idea I might be coming...but I woke up at 6AM with a kidney stone, and I just can't take a chance on being on the road if it gets bad. :c
> 
> I hope y'all have a great time, smoke a good one for me...can't wait for the pics!!


WHOA!!! I guess I made a good decision then cuz I was coming up there up until
thursday night tosurprise you guys as well. My Wife was suppose to leave to go 
back to her hub but had to call in sick for the next 2 days cuz she cant travel 
especially when she has a major sinus and flu illness. she told me to go but I 
kind wanted to stay and take care of her and I was feeling it coming too and
didnt want to bring you guys any germs. Plus it would suck being sick trying
to herf. well, have fun guys..would have been cool for hogg and I to show up
unannounced..I wanted some damn Brats too..


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

icehog3 said:


> You guys have an awesome time!
> ........... I woke up at 6AM with a kidney stone, and I just can't take a chance on being on the road if it gets bad. :c
> 
> I hope y'all have a great time, smoke a good one for me...can't wait for the pics!!


You woke up with a kidney stone...Damn Bro, you'll sleep with anything!

Hey, ya better stay close to the percoset or whatever you got from the doc. My brother had that and it was a bitch. Prognosis?


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

galaga said:


> You woke up with a kidney stone...Damn Bro, you'll sleep with anything!
> 
> Hey, ya better stay close to the percoset or whatever you got from the doc. My brother had that and it was a bitch. Prognosis?


Yup...I'm a slut! :r

This is my fourth experience with the stones, the last being two years ago. I'm just hanging until it passes, or gets so bad that I hit the ER....my regular doctor has been ineffective in helping in the past.

In the meantime, Frankenstein sez: "Vicodin goooooooooood!!!!!"


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

[QUOTE=tristan
What's in that cup, Starbucks????



That look is priceless, Rob!! :r


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Incriminating Video Footage


----------



## TMike (Jul 7, 2006)

Top 8 things I learned at the Mayberry Herf - by TMike

8) Despite not being the booming metropolis that Stoughton and Cobb are, Mayberry's got running water, culture, and some damn fine smokes

7) Coconut water tastes pretty good for something that comes out of a hairy ball.

6) Its one thing to have a rule about not using other people's bathroom towels, its another thing to talk about it. It sounds pretty weird when spoken aloud.

5) Something about running backwards through corn fields . . . but I don't really want to talk about that.

4) Backwoods makes some damn fine brownies.

3) Bocci ball is not something you get from wearing boxers.

2) PC guys still talk smack to Mac guys even though they have to buy their mics seperate.

1) BOTLs restore my faith in humanity.

Top notch herf, Allan. Thanks all.

Todd


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

Glad you had a great time, Todd. It was another excellent HERF with the Wisconsin boys! 

We called Zemekone on his busy day as we just sat down to some awesome brats. Had to do one of these :tg ............. 

Tom and Freddy, sorry we missed you guys, had a blast talkin about ya tho Tom...prayers sent for your kidney stone. hope it passes on its own

Thank you Tony for the stinky we used in the garage. It will be used alot!
Thank you Rob for the Lancero and my wife thanks you for the flowers..and is now questioning me why I dont buy her flowers very often
Thank you Jim for the choix supreme...will be burning that as soon as I get rid of this cold 
Thank you Tristan for the freshroasted coffee. Definitely a hit at the HERF!
THank you Todd for bringing the guiness.....:al always good!









and Jim...the frog is asking about a second date


and S.H.I.T. crew, there are your pics go easy on us



time for bed..................


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

TMike said:


> 6) Its one thing to have a rule about not using other people's bathroom towels, its another thing to talk about it. It sounds pretty weird when spoken aloud.
> 
> 2) PC guys still talk smack to Mac guys even though they have to buy their mics seperate.


Hahaha, we did have a "good" convo about the towels. And Tristan, your just mad my Mac got the net faster and has a great mic built in hahah 

Thanks Allan for a great herf, and get the frogs number when you have a chance.

To everyone else, it was great herfing with you. Some I have meet before and others I haven't, look forward to herfing with you all again though.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks for the pics. They're all great.
In this one, I recognize Rob (RenoB), Tony (DonWeb), and Alan (backwoods).
I would also guess that most don't know who any of you are.
Captions please!


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

the tall handsome young one in the back is me, No not Rob, to the right of him...the guy in the hat haha. The guy w/ the water stain on his shirt because he doesn't like using other people's towels is tmike (haha good convo about that) and the guy giving thumbs up because he hates Macs is Tristan


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

King James said:


> the tall handsome young one in the back is me, No not Rob, to the right of him...the guy in the hat haha.


In THAT case, you are the first to be photoshopped! 
Who are the other two?
In fact, why don't you caption the whole pic (L to R) for the rest of the gorillas in da jungle.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Thanks for the pictures. That looked like a good time. Now, release the PS hounds!


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

tristan said:


> ]


Front Row from L to R : Tmike, Tristan, Donweb, Backwoods
Back Row from L to R : RenoB. King James

I'm too lazy and tired to edit the names into the photo so that will have to do for now  lol


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

What a bunch of Nerds...j/k...:r where are the bocci ball pics and such..did you guys just chill in the gayrodge the whole time?:r I wish I could have made it.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Man what a rag tag looking bunch of bastages except for the lady. I like ladies. :r 

Looks like fun fellers and thanks for the photshop material. I was gonna work on me bathroom today but I think me needs to photoshop. If I can figure it out like Anita did.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks for the hospitality Alan, you make a great brat! Good to see King James and DonWeb again too. Glad TMike & Tristan came out, always good to meet new BOTL. Couple of skypers joined us briefly too.

Sorry 'bout the problems Tom, Alan was wondering why I suggested an extra side of beef. And Freddy, you did the right thing bro. We missed ya but there's always tomorrow.

I've destroyed all pics of me playing bocci ball in a man-skirt, so quit looking! Now, off to the Packer game. Hey S.H.I.T. crew, what happed with SD State v Wisc?


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> What a bunch of Nerds...j/k...:r where are the bocci ball pics and such..did you guys just chill in the gayrodge the whole time?:r I wish I could have made it.


here are a few pics of ball being tossed...


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

HOLY CRAP!!!!!....what a scary lookin buncha :mn


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Captions please!


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

the setting: mayberry

http://img147.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mayberryrfdql7.jpg


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

always remember to bring "house gifts" to the host!!

1. flowers
2. clothespins
3. a coconut


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

- wearing a club stogie shirt to the herf......$20
- stylin' and profilin' in a zero gravity chair ... $40


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

TMike is relatively new to CS... but he already knows how to mug like icehog!

http://img129.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0263nz9.jpg


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

RenoB said:


> Hey S.H.I.T. crew, what happed with SD State v Wisc?


SDSU has been, and likely always will be, the most underachieving college football program in the nation.
:hn


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

tristan said:


> Incriminating Video Footage


 Priceless! and awsome pics too.Theres no such thing as a bad herf


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

pnoon said:


> SDSU has been, and likely always will be, the most underachieving college football program in the nation.
> :hn


It sure was fun watching Marshall Faulk back in the day though.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

It was a pleasure herfin' with you fine BOTLs yesterday.

Backwoods; thanks for hosting such a stellar function. My ass is now 10% larger due to the consumption of your premium brats, potato salad, brownies and gas producing baked beans. I smoked my self silly and I'm still getting my sense of smell back!

RenoB; Bocci Ball Morrisonville Champion and chain smoker of premium cigars. You NEED the anti-gravity unit.

TMike! Good to meet you man; you need to initiate a plan to hire a towel service to follow you around to meet your sanitation needs.

DonWeb; your parellels to shoes and handbags are uncanny as is your taste of premium cigars. Your cocunut was the life of the party; it's milk sustaining BOTLs in their time of need and in peril. (see Incriminating Video Footage)

KingJames; you've proven the man with the laptop that is powered on wins! You're a fine and generous BOTL. Just remember, Dell Laptops don't sleep and they're always watching you.

Look forward to herfin' with you guys again! Also, will be posting some more pics later today.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> What a bunch of Nerds...j/k...:r where are the bocci ball pics and such..did you guys just chill in the gayrodge the whole time?:r I wish I could have made it.


I got a few more pics of the bocci ball and some others, will get 'em up when I can.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

here is a short vid of the ball tossing 
my camera skills are second rate BTW
\

http://media.putfile.com/bocce


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to backwoods again.


dangit, can someone help me out for the great herf that was put on. The brats were awesome too, but I dunno if they were as good as mine were at the brewer herf  haha jk


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

DonWeb said:


> - wearing a club stogie shirt to the herf......$20
> - stylin' and profilin' in a zero gravity chair ... $40


Crotch shot of Re(k)nob...priceless???


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Looks like a great time...thanks for letting me join fer a bit via skype.
I'm sure I'll get a chance to meet some of ya'll soon.

smokin and aged frog....sheesh


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

galaga said:


> Crotch shot of Re(k)nob...priceless???


(whats his screen name spelled backwards)

good thing he didnt wear his kilt


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

backwoods said:


> RenoB (whats his screen name spelled backwards)
> 
> good thing he didnt wear his kilt


:r I just spit my Cranberry juice onto my keyboard! :r


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

In anticipation for the next Mayberry Herf....I have a new top row in my humi.

If aging is good for manure and cigars.....


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> :r I just spit my Cranberry juice onto my keyboard! :r


Cranberry juice......you still aint passed the boulder yet


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

backwoods said:


> Cranberry juice......you still aint passed the boulder yet


Nope....sadly.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

backwoods said:


> (whats his screen name spelled backwards)
> 
> ...........


Oh, I bet he hasn't had one of those in years


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

galaga said:


> Oh, I bet he hasn't had one of those in years


not sure about that....he did bring my wife flowers


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Looks like a awsome herf guys,Alan was the coconut milk that bad?Well I'm sure your Brats were much better then mine.(brat noob here)Did you do a puff puff pass? It's required you know .Beautiful AO you live in there too.Thanks for the pics all...


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

galaga said:


> Crotch shot of Re(k)nob...priceless???


Thank God I wore pants :r



backwoods said:


> (whats his screen name spelled backwards)


You've learned the true meaning of my screen name, grasshopper. Congratulations on your advancement


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

galaga said:


> Oh, I bet he hasn't had one of those in years


I aint an OBDG yet!


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> Looks like a awsome herf guys,Alan was the coconut milk that bad?


naw...I just got all the shavings in the first swig



68TriShield said:


> Well I'm sure your Brats were much better then mine.(brat noob here)Did you do a puff puff pass? It's required you know ...


Half of us were getting over colds so we negated that portion of the HERF:w



68TriShield said:


> .Beautiful AO you live in there too.Thanks for the pics all...


Thanks!


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DonWeb again.


its been 2 days and I am still getting that message....can someone help me with that?

and Tmike, next time my brothers and I light up that firepit, i'll pm ya if you want to stop out to burn a quick one:w

and Tristan...I hope Danielle wasnt too bored with us . Maybe she will attend the next HERF with you? She was killin at that bocce ball


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

RenoB said:


> I aint an OBDG yet!


You're just a Kc!D -- getting Alan in trouble by bringing his wife flowers:r


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

backwoods said:


> its been 2 days and I am still getting that message....can someone help me with that?
> 
> and Tmike, next time my brothers and I light up that firepit, i'll pm ya if you want to stop out to burn a quick one:w


OK, I'll hit DumonWeb for ya, but it's against my better judgement. :tg The guy can't sing a lick.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

galaga said:


> OK, I'll hit DumonWeb for ya, but it's against my better judgement. :tg The guy can't sing a lick.


Dunno about the singin thing....but thanks for :sl him for me


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

galaga said:


> ... but it's against my better judgement. :tg The guy can't sing a lick.


what???? check this out._

"WHEN DA MOON HIS DA SKY LIKE A BIG PIZ-ZA PIE - DAT'S AMOR-EEEE" _

haha... what do ya think now?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

DonWeb said:


> what???? check this out._
> 
> "WHEN DA MOON HIS DA SKY LIKE A BIG PIZ-ZA PIE - DAT'S AMOR-EEEE" _
> 
> haha... what do ya think now?


Hey Tony, I didn't know you wuz Eye-talian!


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Hey Tony, I didn't know you wuz Eye-talian!


south-side of sicily.


----------



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

Rock Star said:


> are you the guy who never gave me my pics?:c wussup chris? where ya been?


Sorry brother your welcome to :sl next time you see me. As you can tell Ive been out of the loop for awhile. This new passion for ducatis has been all Ive been doing, I find myself needing a bigger garage real soon

Looks like you guys had a great time :w hopfully we can all get together really soon . 
Take care


----------



## TMike (Jul 7, 2006)

backwoods said:


> next time my brothers and I light up that firepit, i'll pm ya if you want to stop out to burn a quick one:w


Hell yeah, Alan. Sign me up. I'll bring the scotch, smokes, & smores.

t


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

DonWeb said:


> south-side of sicily.


More like Si-silly.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Im glad u guys had a EFFING BLAST! and thanks for calling me!


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

DonWeb said:


> always remember to bring "house gifts" to the host!!
> 
> 1. flowers
> 2. clothespins
> 3. a coconut


Hey Rob, remember the clothespins that we were wondering about from Tony? he must be psychic .

My daughter wanted to hang up the flowers to dry them....and Tony saved the day:r


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

backwoods said:


> Hey Rob, remember the clothespins that we were wondering about from Tony? he must be psychic .
> 
> My daughter wanted to hang up the flowers to dry them....and Tony saved the day:r


I thought they were for plugging noses and that was why their noses were so wrinkled up when I was thanking them


----------

